# DeMarcus Cousins' New Tattoo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uh...okay.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

wut


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Misunderstood".

Ironic because it's hard to understand what the **** it says.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I was reading somewhere today where they were like it's on purpose maybe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe. I just realized the background of it is a ?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seems like a healthy thing to get tattooed on your body forever.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He should have gotten one that says I was open Tyreke. That would save him a lot of breath.


----------

